# السوفنير



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (30 مايو 2016)

ان السوفنر لايغير من قيمة المواد الصلبة الذائبة ولكنه بيحل ايونات ذائبة بدلا من ايونى الكالسيوم والماغنسيوم الغير ذائبين اللذان يسببان عسر المياه ويحول المياه الى مياه يسرة .

اما R.O فانه ينزع معظم الاملاح من المياه ويغير من قيم المواد الصلبة الذائبة ويغير من قيم العسر ويحول المياه العسرة الى يسرة 

. 
أولاً : الكيماويات المستخدمة في مأخذ المياه ( Water Intake) 1.
. 
الكلور: يتم إضافة الكلور للمياه الخام عن طريق جهاز حقن الكلور الموجود على خطوط طلمبة canal pump وذلك بضبط مبين السريان الخاص بالجهاز على 6 كجم/ساعة طبقاً لظروف التشغيل والكلور الحر الزائد بالمياه الخام هو عبارة عن الفرق بين الكمية التى أضيفت للمياه والكمية المتبقية بعد التعقيم وقتل الجراثيم والبكتريا والميكروبات مما يؤدى إلى تخفيض الأحمال العضوية التى تقاس ب TOC 

. 
وكذلك يستخدم الكلور في التخلص من أيونات الحديد التي تكون ذائبة في صورة Ferrous وذلك بأكسدتها إلي Ferric 
وبالتالي يتم ترسيبها في المروق مع ال High pH في صورة Fe(OH)3 2- برمنجنات البوتاسيوم KMnO4 يتم إضافة برمنجنات البوتاسيوم في water intake لأكسدة المواد العضوية والتخلص منها. Humic acid oxidation CO2 + H2O * CO2 + H2O H2CO3 *


وكذلك لها نفس التأثير مثل الكلور في أكسدة الحديد الذائب. MnO-4 + 3Fe++ +2H2O +5OH- MnO2 + 3Fe(OH)3 *
. 
هل تعلم اضرار ارتفاع نسبة TDS.و الكلور علي جسم الانسان....؟؟ امراض الكلوي .....والله خيرا حافظا وهو ارحم الراحمين.


----------



## aidsami (4 أغسطس 2016)

مشكور، بارك الله فيك​


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (12 مارس 2018)

مشكور، بارك الله فيك​​


----------

